# 'The Deed'



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

has been fulfilled! i placed my first order today. Partagas SD4's were on special so i couldnt pass on those. i also got some Rey del Mundo Choix's and Ramon Allones Specially Selected's. started out with the 'cheaper' ones on my long list! 

Factory Codes:
RASS: Last Factory Code is SEU DIC 04 and was received on 21 Apr 05
PSD4: Last Factory Code is JHT DIC 04 and was received on 21 Apr 05
ERDM: Last Factory Code is JNL SEP 04 and was received on 14 Apr 05


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Well if you had any deed to do today this was a good one.

happy smoking.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i woke up and said 'im buying today'!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I saw in another thread that you were saving for a large buy....

How long you been saving... A YEAR OR TWO??? 

If I ever have any trouble pulling a trigger (yeah, that's gonna happen...) I'll just give Miami a call... if he can't pull it no one can!

Nice buy BOTL


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I saw in another thread that you were saving for a large buy....
> 
> How long you been saving... A YEAR OR TWO???
> 
> ...


*WTG Erik! very good selections Amigo.*

Hey Rod, Good weather today Ha!

Salud!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang... opened that throttle up, diddntcha!

Nice score!

Scott"ifonly..."M

Spent about 3 hours after my recent first button click looking over my shoulder and doing a Beavis & Butthead / Judas Priest thing...good times!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

the wallet took a hit but its all in the name of 'The Leaf'

i dont know much about the box codes so i posted them anyways so the more knowledgeable crowd can direct me as to if these sticks are good or what not


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> has been fulfilled! i placed my first order today. Partagas SD4's were on special so i couldnt pass on those. i also got some Rey del Mundo Choix's and Ramon Allones Specially Selected's. started out with the 'cheaper' ones on my long list!
> 
> Factory Codes:
> RASS: Last Factory Code is SEU DIC 04 and was received on 21 Apr 05
> ...


These are three excellent choices. Let the RASS try to age all they can.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thats exactly why i picked it. lots of commotion on the board about this smoke and it was priced really well so i said lets do it!

i posted the factory codes so you elders who know your stuff can comment on whether or not this is a good batch or other useful info i can get from that code.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

When you pull the trigger, you really mean it!  Let us know how the ERDMs are when you get them.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

one good deed deserves another.....thats what they say anyway.
nice selection, three nice boxes, i likes them all !


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

the wait is so long. shipped Wed. Apr. 27. still not here


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

MiamiE said:


> the wait is so long. shipped Wed. Apr. 27. still not here


Patience...they should arrive tomorrow!

Fresh PSD4's are good. Smoke those and let the RASS age for 3-5 years. I have a box from the same batch and they look great...you will not be dissapointed....waiting for them to age will be hard. Have not had many CS.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm not a fan of the CS, but i know a lot of others are...

and i 3rd or 4th the recommendation to let the RASS age.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I musta missed this one earlier, Erick man you let both barrels go on that purchase. Nice going, I'm sure your gonna enjoy em


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice Buy Erick!!!! The wait may be long, but when you get them..... :w


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i LOVE those RASS. my vendor doesnt have any aged ones though :sb


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> Factory Codes:
> RASS: Last Factory Code is SEU DIC 04 and was received on 21 Apr 05
> PSD4: Last Factory Code is JHT DIC 04 and was received on 21 Apr 05
> ERDM: Last Factory Code is JNL SEP 04 and was received on 14 Apr 05


Erick, nice list. I will echo what a few others have said. Let the RASS age.....trust me, you will be glad you did!

As for the PSD4, I have 8 left from a split that are from that very box code. Smoke them...and do it quick. Come late May early June those are going to enter there sick period. After a few weeks they'll be smokable again, but it won't be the same stick. They'll be less spicey/peppery. So if thats why you like them.....start puffin LOL!!! Or don't touch them again for a least 2 yrs, but they really need a minimum of 5. Or at least thats what I've read.

As for the ERDM, never had a young Choix. The ones I have are from '98, and are too mellow for me. I sent some to Papa Herf and he said he liked them because they were mellow. But I don't know what a 04 will be like. You'll have to do a review, because I am interested to hear what they are like young.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

from what ive heard im going to have to let all these babies rest for a while. next boxes are going to be the BBF and Dip #2 which hopefully i can enjoy without age!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> from what ive heard im going to have to let all these babies rest for a while. next boxes are going to be the BBF and Dip #2 which hopefully i can enjoy without age!


Well I would age half of your PSD4s and enjoy the other half....well split it 13/12 or whatever. Or smoke them all. They are really very good young. IMHO


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i think im going to order some Partagas Shorts and BBF next. those Party's give me the best buzz or such a small cigar


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i think im going to order some Partagas Shorts and BBF next. those Party's give me the best buzz or such a small cigar


Good choice, the BBF are good young, but keep getting better and better. As for the Shorts, they are so much better with about a year on them.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i bet. all the ones ive had have been gifted and im sure they have all had age on them!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im looking into these Cuabas should i give them some thought? the Generosos and Tradicionles look good.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i think im going to order some Partagas Shorts and BBF next. those Party's give me the best buzz or such a small cigar


Erick, If you liked the party shorts for a buzz try a Boli PC!!! They smacked me around like I was a biatch....But it was such a great smoke I had to nub it anyway!!!!! :w


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron gave me one of those Boli PC's and I was unable to work for an hour. I guess pouring three fingers of Taylor Fladgate didn't help, but I ate dinner at the shop and Ron stopped by and handed me the little thing. I thought to myself "this small thing can't do that much damage"..........How wrong I was!

I was crippled for hour and it took me a pot of coffee to come out of it!

Boli PC's rule!

ATL


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Miami, did you have axle grease on your shoes when you hit the slippery slope?? OMG bud, most of us build a collection one box at a time not a UPS truckload at a time. You didn't even receive the first shipment and you are ready to place the next.

You are in soooo much trouble and you don't even see it yet:r 



p.s. I put the pkg in the mail on Mon, you should see it soon.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ohh ya. sounds great thanks!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

wow, some good advice on aging. thanks for the thread!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Great choices! I love all of the sticks you have...the Choix is perfect as a morning smoke and the D4 is one of my all time favs. If you like the Shorts, don't shy away from the 898 V...also an excellent stick.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

For what its worth, I prefer the Cuaba Salamons. Great cigar in my opinion at a reasonable price.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks Lamar! i can get you out a ERDM Choix if you would like.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I second the Salomons....great mellow smoke, lots of flavor.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> I second the Salomons....great mellow smoke, lots of flavor.


i do believe i have a 5 pack headed my way soon... woohooo.

speakin' of that, check is in the mail, dustin (literally).


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i think the Salamones are much to big of a stick for me. im gonna go with some BBF's and Party Shorts or Boli PC's


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

If salamones are too big, try it's not-so-little little brother... the distinguidos. a tiny bit stronger (smaller ring gauge), but just as flavorful.


----------

